# Control unleashed - which book?



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Having seen a bunch of good reviews for Control Unleashed it has been on my buy list for a while - but sourcing it is a challenge
Buying from the US is unappealing and Amazon wants a lot of money for them. Just found a store in Canada that carries them for less than half the price of Amazon!!!

Which of the three books should I order? Or should I order all 3?

I am working on Annie's squirrel obsession again.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I've heard good things about both the original Control Unleashed and the puppy version. 

If you want to work specifically on chasing things, the Fenzi Dog Sports Academy has an on-demand video about that. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - LS190: Don't Chase That! Stop Your Dog from Chasing Cars, Cats and Other Critters It's under $20 US, and you have access to it for a full year.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

TeamHellhound said:


> I've heard good things about both the original Control Unleashed and the puppy version.
> 
> If you want to work specifically on chasing things, the Fenzi Dog Sports Academy has an on-demand video about that. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - LS190: Don't Chase That! Stop Your Dog from Chasing Cars, Cats and Other Critters It's under $20 US, and you have access to it for a full year.


Do they have a follow up course called 'dont shriek at that!" Lol. I find it bizarre that I have a dog who, offleadh, has a pretty good recall off of birds in flight and other things to chase, but I can't get her to stop screaming at things on leash. 

It's spring, and all the animals are more active.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Well, there is this video for reactivity. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - LS205: Living With & Training a Reactive Dog

There is also a whole six-week-long class on dealing with reactivity that starts on April 1st. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - BH110: Dealing with the Bogeyman - Helping Fearful Reactive and Stressed Dogs


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

TeamHellhound said:


> Well, there is this video for reactivity. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - LS205: Living With & Training a Reactive Dog
> 
> There is also a whole six-week-long class on dealing with reactivity that starts on April 1st. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - BH110: Dealing with the Bogeyman - Helping Fearful Reactive and Stressed Dogs


Thanks - I will keep that in mind for later. I am starting rally classes back up then so i won't have enough time to do two classes. 

Right now, I think I would prefer a book. At $31, it's cheaper than the course, and I am pretty terrible at following through/following along with online learning. 

I previously bought BAT 2.0 but it was pretty useless as Annie is not afraid of squirrels (that program focused mostly on fear with other types only vaguely touched on) and squirrels are impossible to control and keep at a distance.

Documented somewhere on here is my long process getting Annie to not pull and freak out as much on leash at squirrels which improved things a lot but I never did manage to get her to stop shrieking. I have been unwell this past year and really stopped working on it as hard.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Anyone have experience, specifically, with the three Control Unleashed books?


----------

